# Mitutoyo test indicator dovetail stem stuck



## NorseDave (May 13, 2019)

Hey all, just picked up a Mitutoyo 513-406 test indicator off eBay, and while it seems to be in good condition, I'm a bit puzzled on the stem that is attached to the dovetail.  It seems impossible to remove.  Came with 2 stems, an 8mm and a 4mm.  The 8mm one is like I expected, just a screw into the dovetail stem holder, slide it over the dovetail, tighten it down, off you go.   

The 4mm was on it when it arrived. It was way tighter than I expected, but I finally got the stem to unscrew from the holder.  But there is still a ... post (?) buried in the dovetail stem holder, and the stem itself is more like a collet in that the threaded part is actually split in 2 places.  Anyway, with the stem removed, the stem holder remains firmly attached to the indicator.  

As I gradually build up my basic set of machine tool paraphernalia, this is my first test indicator, so I would not be at all surprised to learn that I'm missing something!  So, how am I supposed to get it off?  The Mitutoyo drawings suggest it is not a permanent part.

Here it is as it arrived...




Thanks for any help!


----------



## Illinoyance (May 13, 2019)

The stem threads into the dovetail adapter.  It presses on top of the dovetail to lick into position.  Hold the stem in a vise with padded jaws.  Rotate the indicator body to back out the stem.  One turn should be enough.


----------

